# How to configure hardware loopback when using ASIO/HDMI?



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

A respected contributor in an REW thread over on AVS Forums has advised me that the "Use Loopback as Timing Reference" must be configured in the Impulse Response Calculation section of the Analysis Preferences tab. Furthermore, the "Set t=0 at IR Peak" must be unchecked. Without these settings, the measurement result distances will be inaccurate.

I know how to configure the hardware loopback when using the "legacy" REW kit (external audio card, etc.). But how can a hardware loopback be configured when using ASIO and an HDMI connection to the AVR? Is it possible?


----------



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

this thread might be useful - http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...alignment-multichannel-query-usb-devices.html

I asked the same Q a while ago and various posters explained how to get this working successfully.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

